# Neue Grafikkarte bis ca. 400 Euro



## Neawoulf (16. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Da im Juli das neue Oculus Rift Development Kit 2 (1920 x 1080 @ 75 Hz) kommt und meine GTX 570 schon mit dem ersten Dev Kit (1280 x 800 @ 60 Hz) zu kämpfen hatte, hab ich mich entschlossen, in den nächsten 2 bis 3 Monaten eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Die Preise werden in der Zeit natürlich noch schwanken, aber da die neue Generation wohl nicht vor Ende 2014/Anfang 2015 kommt, habe ich eine R9 290 (ohne x) ins Auge gefasst. Insgesamt will ich nicht (viel) mehr als 400 Euro für die neue Karte ausgeben (daher fällt Nvidia dieses Mal wohl aus dem Rennen, da mir die 780/780 Ti zu teuer und die 770 zu lahm ist). Weniger ist natürlich immer noch willkommen, sofern die Leistung stimmt und das Ding nicht dauerhaft dem Hitzetod nah ist.

In den letzten Tagen sind mir vor allem die *Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC* und die *Gigabye 290 OC Windforce* ins Auge gefallen. Beide scheinen ins Tests und bei Usern allgemein sehr gut abgeschnitten zu haben. Eine mit Standardkühler will ich nicht haben, da die ja doch recht heiß werden sollen, auf ein wenig Übertaktung ab Werk möchte ich eigentlich auch nicht verzichten (ich will's nicht selbst machen und damit die Garantie verlieren).

Gibt es irgendwelche Gründe (vom Preis abgesehen) die eine Karte der anderen vorzuziehen? Oder gibt es evtl. noch andere Karten im selben Preis/Leistungsbereich, die ich übersehen habe oder die in den nächsten zwei bis drei Monaten auf den Markt kommen?


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2014)

Ich hab von der Sapphire zumindest gelesen, dass die definitiv für die Leistung sehr leise sein soll. Schau mal hier Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland da sind 5 Links zu Tests mit der Karte. Musst aber schauen, ob da wirklich die OC-Version oder die mit dem etwas geringeren Takt getestet wurde => Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-03-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber an sich kann man ja so oder so die Software so einstellen, dass sie einen etwas geringeren Lüfterspeed bevorzugt und nicht auf Teufel komm raus den Takt erhöht.

Und auch die Gigabyte ist wohl nicht schlecht, siehe 4096MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 Windforce 3X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 oder GIGABYTE GV-R929OC-4GD, Grafikkarte Retail oder http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00HG7E8VW

FALLS es relevant ist: die Gigabyte ist knapp unter, die Sapphire knapp über 30cm lang

Mit den Meinungen zu den Karten "ab Werk" muss man aber immer aufpassen, denn manche Karten sind vom Hersteller so eingestellt, dass sie unnötig stark kühlen, damit ein "toller" Temperaturwert rauskommt, und das bezahlt man dann mit nem relativ stark hörbaren Lüfter. Wenn man die Lüfterkurve aber selber mit dem MSI-Afterburner einstellt, hat man viel mehr Ruhe, ohne dass die Temperatur auch nur ansatzweise "gefährlich" wird. Klar, sie ist dann höher als bei der Werkseinstellung, aber die war ja dann wie gesagt zu sehr auf "niedrige Temp" aus  

Ich selber hab ne Gigabyte 7950 Boost OC mit einem vom Prinzip her gleichen Kühler wie die R9 290. Die Karte drehte ab 50 Grad auf 45% Lüfterspeed, und das war genau der Speed, bei dem sie nervend zu hören war - 40% = lautlos... ich hab die Kurve dann so eingestellt, dass sie nur bei 30-40% dreht bis 70 Grad, ab da dann auf 50%, bei 80 Grad dann auf 70% und bei 90 Grad auf 100% - und die Karte wurde nur mal in seltenen Fällen letzten Sommer bei langem Zocken überhaupt mal wärmer als 70 Grad, ich spiele also meistens quasi lautlos 


Ach ja: die R290(X) DÜRFEN heiß werden, das ist nur ein ganz kleiner Bereich, der wirklich heiß wird, und für den Chip ungefährlich. Es wird auch nicht der ganze PC irgendwie nennenswert wärmer, nur weil beim Kern zB 80 Grad gemessen werden. 80 Grad, damit musst Du nämlich rechnen, siehe hier http://ht4u.net/reviews/2013/sapphire_radeon_tri-x_r9_290x_oc_im_test/index9.php  Es macht aber null Sinn, unbedingt die Temps zB auf 60 Grad zu halten, denn die Bauteile sind auf weit über 150 Grad ausgelegt - da sind 80 Grad also viel weniger kritisch als 60 Grad bei ner Karte, die maximal 100 Grad verträgt   wenn man es zwanghaft auf 60 Grad versucht, könnten die auch mit Custom-Kühler ggf laut werden...


----------



## Neawoulf (16. April 2014)

Das bestätigt im Grunde das, was ich bisher über die Karten gehört habe. Die Länge spielt soweit eigentlich keine große Rolle (max. dürfen's 31,8 cm sein).

Was den Kühler angeht: Viele haben scheinbar Probleme mit dem Standardkühler bei den 290(x)ern, da möchte ich schon auf den Standardkühler verzichten (gerade bei einer leicht übertakteten Variante). Lautstärke ist da weniger das Problem, mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Langlebigkeit der Karte. Für ca. 400 Euro sollte das Ding schon mindestens 3 Jahre halten. Auf 60 Grad will ich da nicht runter, aber im Sommer bei 30+ Grad in der Wohnung soll das Ding halt auch nicht runtertakten, weil die Kühlleistung nicht mehr ausreicht.

*edit* Das Mindfactory Angebot für die Gigabyte 290 Windforce 3X OC für 356,03 Euro verleitet mich schon fast, jetzt schon zu bestellen.


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das bestätigt im Grunde das, was ich bisher über die Karten gehört habe. Die Länge spielt soweit eigentlich keine große Rolle (max. dürfen's 31,8 cm sein).
> 
> Was den Kühler angeht: Viele haben scheinbar Probleme mit dem Standardkühler bei den 290(x)ern, da möchte ich schon auf den Standardkühler verzichten (gerade bei einer leicht übertakteten Variante).


 das steht ja außer Frage, den Standardkühler kann man an sich - auch wenn der natürlich ausreicht (wäre ja sonst dämlich von AMD/Nvidia) - NIE empfehlen, auch bei den anderen und älteren Karten  



> Lautstärke ist da weniger das Problem, mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Langlebigkeit der Karte. Für ca. 400 Euro sollte das Ding schon mindestens 3 Jahre halten. Auf 60 Grad will ich da nicht runter, aber im Sommer bei 30+ Grad in der Wohnung soll das Ding halt auch nicht runtertakten, weil die Kühlleistung nicht mehr ausreicht.


 Wegen 10 Grad mehr oder weniger wird keine Karte oder CPU wirklich an Lebenszeit in dem Maße verlieren, dass es bei normaler Nutzung auffällt. Dann "hält" die halt nur 15 und nicht 20 Jahre  nur wenn die Temps wirklich oft an der Grenze sind, könnte es passieren, dass ne Karte vlt. wirklich deswegen relativ früh kaputtgeht. Und da meine ich die technisch offiziell relevanten Grenze und nicht irgendwelche psychologische oder Hörensagen-Grenzen, die vlt gar nichts mit der Modellreihe zu tun haben.

 Es KANN aber theoretisch schon sein, dass die Karte ein BISSCHEN runtertaktet, wenn im Sommer die Frischluft nicht 20, sondern 30 Grad hat. Aber 10 Grad wärmere Frischluft heißt ja nicht, dass die Karte dann auch 10 Grad wärmer wird.

Die Sapphire wird wie gesagt um die 80 Grad, also der Kern, und das ist nochmal ein gutes Stück unter dem, was AMD für ihren eigenen Kühler zulässt, und selbst der Wert wäre ja nochmal 30-50 Grad weit weg von einer Temp, bei der die Karte vlt. leidet oder gar Fehler produziert. 

Ich hatte mal ne Karte, bei der ich nachträglich einen Kühler montierte, und den nicht korrekt - die ging bei Last recht schnell auf 80 Grad und hatte da auch direkt Bildfehler. Das waren noch ganz andere Zeiten, da wurde es auch rund um die Karte dann direkt warm. Eine Asus 7950 wiederum, die ich Anfang 2013 bestellt hatte, ging bei Last direkt auf 90 Grad OHNE Fehler. Da war auch was mit dem Kühler nicht okay, und zwar ab Werk - aber so, dass dann mit 80% Lüfterspeed die 90 Grad zumindest nicht überschritten wurden. Die Karte ging natürlich dann zurück zum Shop, aber mehr wegen der Lautstärke als wegen der Temp


----------



## Neawoulf (28. April 2014)

Ok, ich war quasi kurz davor, mir eine Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X OC zu kaufen, die zu dem Zeitpunkt nur etwa 15 Euro mehr gekostet hat als die Tri-X OC und sagenhafte 30 MHz mehr auf die Uhr bringt, zusammen mit einem etwas überarbeiteten Kühler, bei dem zwei Lüfter im Ruhebetrieb komplett abschalten. Da die Preise aber wieder angehoben wurden, hab ich erstmal nicht bestellt und bin wieder auf die Suche gegangen.

Unentschlossen, wie ich bin, hab ich natürlich die Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz Edition gefunden, die zum Preis von etwa 430 Euro lt. einiger Benchmarks teilweise der GTX 780 Ti ernsthafte Konkurrenz macht, die deutlich teurer ist.

Natürlich wieder die Frage: Ist diese Beinahe-GTX 780 Ti einen Aufpreis von ca. 60 Euro gegenüber der Sapphire 290 Tri-X OC wert, wenn man sich EIGENTLICH ein Limit von ca. 400 Euro gesetzt hat?

Ich hasse Hardwarekauf, da muss man so viele Entscheidungen treffen!


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2014)

Die R9 290 kommen ja auch fast an die GTX 780 Ti, sind ja sogar etwas schneller als die GTX 780. Wenn die OC-Version der GTX 780 nochmal zB 10% drauflegt, tun das die OC-Versionen der R9 290 ja auch, das gleicht sich also auch aus  

An sich bietet die R9 290 daher das bessere Paket, wenn man nicht unbedingt PhysX haben will.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. April 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die R9 290 kommen ja auch fast an die GTX 780 Ti, sind ja sogar etwas schneller als die GTX 780. Wenn die OC-Version der GTX 780 nochmal zB 10% drauflegt, tun das die OC-Versionen der R9 290 ja auch, das gleicht sich also auch aus
> 
> An sich bietet die R9 290 daher das bessere Paket, wenn man nicht unbedingt PhysX haben will.


 
Naja, der Unterschied ist schon ziemlich deutlich, auch vor der bereits übertakteten 290 Tri-X OC von Sapphire:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: www.bit-tech.net

Der Unterschied ist zwar nicht in allen Demos und Spielen so extrem, aber insgesamt liegt die 780 GHz schon deutlich näher an der 780 Ti als an der 290 Tri-X OC. Ich kämpfe gerade echt mit mir. Auf der einen Seite ist die 290 Tri-X OC ja eine verdammt schnelle Karte, auf der anderen Seite brauche ich für Oculus Rift wirklich jedes zusätzliche Bild pro Sekunde, das ich mir leisten kann.

*edit* Und mir fällt gerade erst auf: Das ist nicht die 290 Tri-X OC, sondern die 290x Tri-X OC, die da als Vergleich aufgelistet ist.

An sich ist die Karte meiner Meinung nach irgendwie schon ihr Geld wert, auch wenn sie 37 Euro mehr kostet, als ich eigentlich dafür eingeplant hatte. Was mich jetzt noch grübeln lässt: Welche Rolle wird Mantle in den nächsten Jahren spielen und kann die 290 Tri-X OC damit evtl. sogar wieder halbwegs aufholen?

Gnaaaarr, ich sollte einfach eine Münze werfen ...


----------



## svd (29. April 2014)

Mantle bleibt ja vorerst ein Fragezeichen. Aber momentan haben vor allem Systeme mit vergleichsweise schwachen Prozessoren von Mantle proftiert. Da wirst du wohl nicht darunter fallen.

edit: Ist wirklich schwer bei dir... irgendwie sieht es so aus, als deutete alles auf eine stark übertaktete GTX 780 hin.
Vlt. gefällt dir ja auch Palit's Super Jetstream. Falls du "Watch Dogs" loswirst, fällst du ziemlich genau auf 400€. Punktlandung.

Schade, dass du kein Freund des Schraubens bist. Sonst hättest du den Raijintek Morpheus auf eine leicht übertaktete 290 schrauben und den Rest händisch ausgleichen können.


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2014)

Also, Benchmarks seh ich immer kritisch, ich würde nur Spiele in praxisnahen Einstellungen nehmen. Und auch bei der Unigine: ganz ohne AA testen? ^^ 


Bei der Sapphire speziell bin ich auch gar nicht sicher, wie genau die Mischung aus Takt und Kühlung ist - vlt. läuft die sogar langsamer als andere R9 290. 


Die GTX 780 ist natürlich so oder so auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. April 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Mantle bleibt ja vorerst ein Fragezeichen. Aber momentan haben vor allem Systeme mit vergleichsweise schwachen Prozessoren von Mantle proftiert. Da wirst du wohl nicht darunter fallen.
> 
> edit: Ist wirklich schwer bei dir... irgendwie sieht es so aus, als deutete alles auf eine stark übertaktete GTX 780 hin.
> Vlt. gefällt dir ja auch Palit's Super Jetstream. Falls du "Watch Dogs" loswirst, fällst du ziemlich genau auf 400€. Punktlandung.
> ...




Schrauben ist wirklich nicht so mein Ding, auch wenn ich ne neue Karte nicht vor Ablauf der Garantie sofort übertakten (zumindest nicht bei so einer doch recht teuren Karte).

Generell sieht die Super Jetstream auch nicht verkehrt aus, aber ich müsste erst einmal schauen, ob das Ding überhaupt passt, da die Karte inkl. Lüfter drei anstatt zwei (wie bei der GHz Edition) einnimmt.





Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, Benchmarks seh ich immer kritisch, ich würde nur Spiele in praxisnahen Einstellungen nehmen. Und auch bei der Unigine: ganz ohne AA testen? ^^
> 
> 
> Bei der Sapphire speziell bin ich auch gar nicht sicher, wie genau die Mischung aus Takt und Kühlung ist - vlt. läuft die sogar langsamer als andere R9 290.
> ...



Die Unterschiede sind ja nicht nur beim Unigine Benchmark so groß. Ich hab den halt als Beispiel aufgelistet, da der Benchmark fast ausschließlich die GPU fordert. Nur bei Crysis 3 waren die Unterschiede deutlich geringer. Ein paar weitere Ergebnisse aus dem gleichen Test wären:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rein in Sachen Preis/Leistung wäre die R9 290 Tri-X OC sicherlich die beste Karte für mich, aber so eine GTX hat halt diesen unterbewussten Vorteil, dass ich bisher nie von einer Nvidia Karte enttäuscht war. Mit meiner letzten AMD Karte dagegen hatte ich nur Ärger und auch der AMD Support hat sich nicht gekümmert (hab bis heute keine Antwort bekommen, obwohl ich zweimal nen detaillierten Problembericht abgeschickt habe). Hab die Karte damals dann zum Glück zum Händler zurückschicken können und mir stattdessen meine jetzige GTX 570 gekauft, mit der ich eigentlich auch heute noch zufrieden bin, bis auf die Tatsache, dass die Leistung für Stereo-3D Berechnung in hoher Auflösung einfach nicht ausreicht.

Derzeit steht es mehr oder weniger unentschieden zwischen beiden Karten ... für die 290 Tri-X OC, weil sie mit ca. 370 Euro "relativ günstig" ist, und für die 780 GHz Edition (die ich bis vor etwa einer Woche gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte, da mir die Standard 780 zu wenig Leistung für's Geld bringt und die 780 Ti zu teuer ist), weil sie halt sauschnell ist, vom Preis her noch halbwegs akzeptabel und gleichzeitig bei ähnlicher Leistung fast 100 Euro weniger kostet, als ne 780 Ti.


----------



## TrinityBlade (29. April 2014)

Ich möchte noch mal einen zusätzlichen Aspekt einwerfen: Sapphire gibt keine Garantie auf Grafikkarten, sodass du im Falle eines Defekts auf die Gewährleistung angewiesen wärest. Gigabyte gibt für Grafikkarten standardmäßig zwei Jahre Herstellergarantie.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. April 2014)

Das mit der Garantie wusste ich gar nicht. Allerdings: Wenn das Dingen kaputt bei mir ankommt, ändert sich ja auch nichts an der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung. Dennoch werde ich das bei meiner Entscheidung bedenken.

Wie auch immer: Bis Ende der Woche werde ich mich (vermutlich) entscheiden, dann hat mein "Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden!"-Gejammer hier ein Ende. Geht mir ja selbst schon auf die Nerven  Eigentlich wollte ich schon vor zwei Wochen ne Karte bestellen und es wäre auch beinahe die 290 Windforce 3x geworden, aber die Preise ändern sich ja mehr oder weniger täglich, auch wenn die 780 GHz ziemlich stabil bei 437 Euro bleibt. Die 290 Vapor-X OC ist übrigens inzwischen wieder bei ca. 400 Euro angekommen und damit auch wieder im Rennen ... gnarr, warum gibt es keine Münzen mit drei Seiten?

*edit*

Ich hab mir gerade die GTX 780 GHz bestellt. Danke an alle, die mir bei der Entscheidung geholfen haben!


----------



## The-Witcher (3. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Ich bediene mich mal diesem Theard weil er ja zu meiner Frage passt.

In Zukunft plane ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte zuzulegen. Ich habe schon mal von 4 Gig Ram Arbeitsspeicher auf 8 aufgerüstet. Hätte ich gleich von Beginn an tun sollen. Dadurch läuft auf einmal Battlefield 4, DayZ viel angenehmer und flüssiger in höheren Einstellungen auf Windows 7 x64. Taskmanager kommt aber auch nicht über 5 Gig Ram wenn ein Spiel läuft.

Nun gut das Mainboard ist ein ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 mit 2 Ram Slots die mit 2x 4 Gig Ram 1333 Mhz laufen. Der Prozessor ein AMD FX 6100 Six-Core 3,3 Ghz und die Grafikkarte eine AMD 7850 1 Gig Ram. Das Netzteil ein 500 Watt 80 Plus. Was anderes kriegt man ja nicht mehr heutzutage ohne 80 Plus. 

DC Output (80 Plus sowieso)

+5V|+3,3V|+12V1|+12V2|-12V |+5VSB
25A|   25A |18A   |18A     |0,3A | 2,5A
150W         |      432W     | 3,6W|12,5W


Nun zur Frage: Reichen die Watt für eine stärkere Grafikkarte um die 300 Watt Verbrauch wie zb. die AMD R9 290x. Habe nicht vor Crossfire oder SLI zu nutzen was mit dem Board eh nicht geht. Also bei meiner Anfänger Rechnung komme ich auf ~ 100 Watt Graka, 100 Watt Prozessor, SSD 128 Gig, Ram, USB Ports, Lan Kabel, schätzen wir mal auf 20 Watt gesamt? Hab da wirklich keine Ahnung. Ergibt ~ 220 Watt gesamt aktuell. Kommen da 200 Watt mehr für die Graka dazu könnte es sich doch leicht ausgehen oder? Was meint ihr?


----------

